# At the lake



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a great way to spend the day with a couple of retrievers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How old is he now, he is gettting big!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

He is very handsome! Swims like a fish


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, how beautiful! He sure has grown fast. It's almost sad...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fun times! He is growing up very fast.. Are you coming to obedience classes next Tuesday night at Hunts Point? Titan and I will be there..


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Very nice! He is getting so big!!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

That looks like fun. We couldn't take Banker to the lake this weekend - they closed it due to the blue-green algae. First time in over 10 years that it has been closed. Can't wait for the freeze to kill the algae.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. BaWaaJige will be exactly 4mos on Friday the 9th. He loves the water swims out really far to for his age I think. 

No Michelle I wont be at obedience on tuesday. We will be there for the last hunt training day on Monday. My son has Tae Kwon Do on Tuesdays and Thrusdays.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That's the way my dogs like to spend a day too. Just try to keep them out of the water. Thanks for sharing.


----------

